
How To Make Money With Apps - Turn $1K into a $200K Portfolio - leknarf
http://www.bluecloudsolutions.com/blog/money-apps-turn-1k-200k-portfolio/
======
ksherlock
Q: Could you explain more abou how use famous people? Do you ask any
permission?

A: Well, I re-design the games to look like them, name the game to capitalize
on search volume, then hope they don’t sue me. Then some of them do. That’s
annoying.

~~~
juan_juarez
Clearly dealing with a fine, upstanding, productive member of society here.

------
juan_juarez
AKA - How to spam app stores with crap.

~~~
Caligula
As revolting as it is, it is a good article. Most new apps on the various app
stores I suspect are reskins/duplicates of old ones.

